# Cystourethroscopy and Foley Catheter placement



## kmartinez

Help! I feel like I should easily know this yet I am struggling. 

 What would the CPT be for Cystourethroscopy and Foley catheter placement? 

Doctor used flexible cystoscope to enter the patients urethra and bladder. Placed a wire in to the bladder under direct visual guidance and then backed up the cystoscope over that wire and placed an 18-French Council tip catheter. 

TIA
KAM


----------



## drewvinson23

This would count as a complex foley catheterization (CPT 51703).  However, if your provider did cystoscopy, then you will probably want to bill for that procedure (52000) rather than the complex foley placement, as 51703 bundles with 52000.

Sincerely,

Drew Vinson
CPC 
NW Urology


----------



## kmartinez

Thank you so much for your response. It seems so clear now. 

KAM


----------

